# Abroad jobs for Mobile automation using UFT+Perfecto



## jobs.lakshman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all, I have 5+years of experience in testin.In that 2yrs in manual and 3yrs in web/mobile Automation.Right now I am seaching for abroad jobs. Could you please give your suggestions to proceed my job search in right way? I am updating different countries job sites but no use in that. Please help.


----------

